# Who is waiting more than 2 years 820/801 Visa



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I applied for 820/801 onshore partner visa back in Jan 2012, it has been 25 months since the application was submitted.

I haven't even received 820 visa yet and don't even have a case officer, I asked for the application status many times and all they say is they are waiting for a security check and once it's completed I will have a case officer to finalise the case.

My question is who else is waiting for over 2 years and haven't even received 820?

My origin is from high risk country PAKISTAN, which plays part in lengthy security assessment I guess.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

There is a thread here for long termers still waiting


----------



## belden (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't been waiting more than 2 years,just 22 months....but I have a case officer and I have heard from her a couple of times,just requesting for more information.I am from a high risk country,Kenya and so still waiting for security clearance too.Just hang in there...at least you are on shore!


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi chicken999, 

Thanks for the info but I checked in the forums most of the people there are overall waiting for long time but my case is different as I haven't even received first stage visa yet.


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Belden,

Thanks for your reply. Yeah I'm blessed with waiting onshore but trust me it's just as frustrating as off shore as I can't get a decent job without visa finalised first.


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

*ive got simlier case*

ive applied for (820/801) 27 months ago, they e.mailed me 6/2013 for more information-since didnt hear anything from them and i havnt got even my TR.
Note; iam from Egypt and ive been in austraila for 7 years now.


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

Hi,
I am from Pakistan and I have been in the same situation like you for even longer period now, I applied for Partner Visa in 2011 and am still on Bridging visa A.
Most of the time I do not get reply from Immi if I ask for the status of my application, if they do, they only say that they are waiting for the security check result.
hope things go well with Us.
If you have already got TR or any response, don't forget to post here because it will help people in the future.

Thank you


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

we are in the same boat i ve been waiting on BVA for 2 years and 4 months and till now i did not get TR i contacted IMMI the answer that we are doing backgroung check.


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow this is really long time waiting!!!


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

Are you from Pakistan as well?
For me it has been 35 months. I wonder how they calculate 2 years peeps. 
Is your file being processed in Victoria? I submitted in Sydney, but they sent it to Victoria. .


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine submitted and prossesed in brusbane. Iam from Egypt.


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know how they do security check?
Or what lawyers have told you? 
I do not have any lawyer, I filed my case my self.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Any updates on 820s from Pakistan???
Grants, rejections, still waiting?


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

Granted, took me 3 years.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh my! Did you go straight to P.R 801?

Was there anything out of the ordinary with your case?

I don't think hubby can wait 3 years without seeing his family in Pak - we'll have to consider BVB.  
3 years so unacceptable.


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

Yes, straight PR.801
He can consider BVB to travel overseas. 
Nothing out of ordinary, it just took me so long and it could be even longer. 
Depands on circumstances.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Any children in the relationship? How long were you married for when you applied? 
Did you have to redo medical and police check?


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

Are you from new Zealand? 
Yes I have a baby.
Had to do medical and police check again.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm Australian, husband is Pakistani.
We are just awaiting security checks.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

What did they say the delay was though? Just the security check?
Did you communicate with DIBP much?


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

They always told me that they were waiting for the response from external agencies.
So, I stopped bothering them. 
It's just the process that takes long and we can't do much about it.
Then they asked for my police check and medical, I had to wait about 2 months after sending these documents. 
Then I got this grant letter in my email.
That's about it.
have patience, if you have genuine relation, they wont refuse you, unless there is something doubtful. 
Being with the partner us more important, plus your life doesnt change much after getting PR.


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

But i know, waiting for it is so frustrating. 
Hope your husband gets it soon.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

We haven't been waiting long. The only frustration is not being able to go overseas but there's bvb for that. 
And hubby has a job too so not worried about p.r at the moment. 
Just disappointing to see it can take 3 years.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

How long after you applied did they ask you to redo the police check and medicals?


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

I sent everything together in my file and then they asked again after 2 years and 10 months.
That's not the standard time period as my friend had to wait for 5 years for security check.


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

And I know someone waited for 8 years on bridging visa A.


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

hello there i got same his case , my eligibility date is 25/1/2012 and till this date i have BVA i redo the police check and the medical one month ago. and now i'm still waiting


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

That's how it is.. Have kids?


----------



## mushplush (Jan 27, 2013)

musti said:


> we are in the same boat i ve been waiting on BVA for 2 years and 4 months and till now i did not get TR i contacted IMMI the answer that we are doing backgroung check.[/QUOTE
> 
> Complain everywhere it helps


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

If you were the case officer and peoplecomplained about your performance. 
Would you speed up their case?
I would find a small point to refuse.. then deal with it at MRT.
That's why I stopped bothering them.


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

with my case after 25 months of waiting my agent contact immi they told him we doing background check then 2 months later they send him an email asking me to redo AFP and medical and also to get police check from lebanon ( all done and i sent them one month ago ) but the weird thing that they haven't asked for any evidence or proof that show our relationship is genuine and continuing.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Exp, they are not allowed to reject you just because you email them or call them. I've been through this before. High risk 309 got it in 6 mo ths. I emailed them weekly and attended the high commission monthly. 

5 years and 8 years on for 820, ridiculous and my complaints will start now!


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

You have been through this before?
What happened exactly?


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hv applied in 28 months ago .. Did nt get evn 820 so still waiting


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

jim3205 said:


> I hv applied in 28 months ago .. Did nt get evn 820 so still waiting


Which country?


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hv applied in onshore in australia been living here from last 7 years


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

jim3205 said:


> I hv applied in 28 months ago .. Did nt get evn 820 so still waiting


we are in the same boat i have applied in 31 months ago and still on BVA .
btw we will get 801 straight away so forget about 820


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

jim3205 said:


> I hv applied in 28 months ago .. Did nt get evn 820 so still waiting


that's a long time. OMG.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

jim3205 said:


> I hv applied in onshore in australia been living here from last 7 years


I mean what country did you come from? The country where the security checks are being obtained from.

High risk countries with high populations are taking the longest. 
Any children in the relationship, is it a straight forward application?

People come on here and scare the others with their long waiting times but often don't tell people the real reason behind the wait.
One guy had an extensive criminal history, the other had a brother and father in their countrys army, one had TB, the other had a ex-wife and children back in the home country, another person told me they came to Aus without any visa and now applied for 820 and has been waiting 4 years.

There are reasons why these take long because they are complicated.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

exp said:


> You have been through this before?
> What happened exactly?


Applied for 309 in Bangladesh in 2009. Granted after 6 months and 3 weeks. I emailed my CO weekly, escalated the matter to the senior there and visited the embassy to ask if they needed anything. No amount of hassling can put your case at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Look if u think ppl scare u .. Dnt Come on this form buddy .. We all here sharing our journey .instead of supporting other u r jst accusing others coz they hv own issues .


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Musti I m agree wid u dibp will give 801 instead of 820 . Hv u done by agent or by urself. Did they ask u further documentation . As dey hv asked mine n hv submit all the paperwork couple weekend ago and I hv heard that I hv to wait 90 days n then may b dey will give d decision .. So finger cross. I hope we all get our residency so we can start our life . 😊


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

jim3205 said:


> Look if u think ppl scare u .. Dnt Come on this form buddy .. We all here sharing our journey .instead of supporting other u r jst accusing others coz they hv own issues .


Yes, I am trying to obtain some insight in people's journey's, but you continue to avoid the question I asked.

I don't understand how I may have accused anyone of anything.

I am attempting to ascertain information about various applications in order to make my own conclusion about the system that we are dealing with.

It's up to you whether you choose to come on here and moan about a 3 year wait and hide the details of your application. I can't force you to tell me your country of origin. Good luck.


----------



## mushplush (Jan 27, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Yes, I am trying to obtain some insight in people's journey's, but you continue to avoid the question I asked. I don't understand how I may have accused anyone of anything. I am attempting to ascertain information about various applications in order to make my own conclusion about the system that we are dealing with. It's up to you whether you choose to come on here and moan about a 3 year wait and hide the details of your application. I can't force you to tell me your country of origin. Good luck.


I didn't want to scare people but I'm scared myself . We are now waiting 26 months 309 Kenya , high risk and hubby 18 month fir tax evasion is USA . We applied case ready . All documentation and clearances lodged update . We have 3 children . I'm trying to decide wether I should leave Australia but I always think it can't take much longer fir the security check but I'm thinking it can .... Scary id liove to know people waiting times ...


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

exp said:


> You have been through this before?
> What happened exactly?


just a quick question did the immi ring you phone for interview or u did you go to their office for an interview ?


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Omg.... M so happy guys I got my PR this Arvo .. Got a call from case office she said I got pr 👯👯👯👯 no interview ..


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Big congr!!!!!*



jim3205 said:


> Omg.... M so happy guys I got my PR this Arvo .. Got a call from case office she said I got pr &#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111; no interview ..


Dear Jim,

Big Congratulation for the the PR grant.

Have a less worry-life with your partner.

Hassan


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

jim3205 said:


> Omg.... M so happy guys I got my PR this Arvo .. Got a call from case office she said I got pr &#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111; no interview ..


Congratulation for the the PR
i have agent , immi asked to redo police and medical and i sent them last month , but they havent asked for proof that show our releationship is genuine.
can you share your timeline pls


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

i wouldnt worry too much your here in Australia and at the end of the day if there was a problem im sure they would have let you know by now.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news Jim. Thanks for sharing and best wishes for a long and happy life in Oz 



jim3205 said:


> Omg.... M so happy guys I got my PR this Arvo .. Got a call from case office she said I got pr &#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111; no interview ..


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks CG ,mark n John (d one who recently got his pr) and all the others .. Who support me . I had heath issues which was delaying my residency . I knw it bloody hard to wait bt it will come guys .. Thanks again CG . U r so supportive ..


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks dinkum... M worried now wht I will do lol coz I hv habit to check this form n my email 50 times a day . Coz I always had hope I may get more info for my case .. If anybody hv health issue please go to Nevet ford it's on Collins street I will recommend people for that


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for recommending Nevett Ford Jim. Now, try to relax and stay patient. That email will come soon...



jim3205 said:


> Thanks dinkum... M worried now wht I will do lol coz I hv habit to check this form n my email 50 times a day . Coz I always had hope I may get more info for my case .. If anybody hv health issue please go to Nevet ford it's on Collins street I will recommend people for that


----------



## brown_camel (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello guys,
I currently hold student visa and i have applied for my Spouse partner visa 820 online on 3rd of spetember 2014 and on 7th of october out of my amazement i got an email from my Case officer requesting more information i.e form 80. Since i thought its gona take ages to have a CO so i was bit lazy but today i have uploaded every thing. Regarding ASIO checks i know alot of people who got there onshore skill based visa approved within 2 months. So how come they are getting asio clearence so quickly and not us?


----------



## exp (May 13, 2014)

Many officers work on your file before it gets to the mai number case officer.
I had 4 of them


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

brown_camel said:


> Hello guys,
> I currently hold student visa and i have applied for my Spouse partner visa 820 online on 3rd of spetember 2014 and on 7th of october out of my amazement i got an email from my Case officer requesting more information i.e form 80. Since i thought its gona take ages to have a CO so i was bit lazy but today i have uploaded every thing. Regarding ASIO checks i know alot of people who got there onshore skill based visa approved within 2 months. So how come they are getting asio clearence so quickly and not us?


Are those people from Pakistan too or a different country?


----------



## brown_camel (Oct 29, 2014)

*asio check*

They all are from pakistan . I know them personally. For every visa class
there is a different processing time for different visa but when it comes to 
character check/asio check the time should'nt be the same ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder if partner visa's get lower priority? I know with security checks refugee's get done faster. There is one applicant originally from Syria and his friends who apply for refugee got it in 2-4 months and he is still waiting 12 months later.

I also wonder if they send the form 80 off later with partner visas. 

Interesting we have had a couple of offshore grants from Pakistan around the 6-7 month mark so that is good news.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Every security check is different. 
Factors that come into play are obviously the order of application, when the Form 80 was submitted to DIBP and from DIBP to ASIO, how many different countries you've stayed for over 12 months, how many siblings you have (they are all checked) hence why they're on the form 80, how many people are migrating from the country to other countries i.e. that country's security agency would be swamped from other countries, how tech enabled the country is i.e. do intelligence officers have to travel to certain villages to go through papers and files or is it on a computer system, how common is the name of the applicant is etc.

Multiple factors affect the security checks and how long they take. 

Hope this helps understand but it doesn't help make time go faster  

820s are better off than many, they are with their partner and therefore I'd say at the bottom of the list, superceded by asylum seekers and offshore applicants. Even student visas (if they need security checks) would be higher in line than 820 applicants because it's a lot of money for the govt. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Mk83 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have been waiting 29 months until now and I haven't been granted 820/801 still on BVA but I have done medical and police check from my country and Australia and getting an email from CO after 23 months asking for evidence then I submitted it ,then I've gone overseas ,come back ,since not heard anything .
Applied on 4-11-2013 
Grant :BVA
Applied onshore Sydney 
Nothing till now.
Any advices and any new grant guys.
Share ur cases to be helpful


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

*Immi account*

Hey guys

This question might be a little bit irrelevant to this post.

My hubby applied for his partner visa 309 via post almost 22 months ago.so he does not hold an immi account

Can we still create an immi account for the second stage . We are thinking of doing the online process instead post again.

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

EDT said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This question might be a little bit irrelevant to this post.
> 
> ...


If they take another 2 months to grant it, you should go straight to PR and not have to deal with second stage at all, anyway. But yes, you can apply via post for the 309 and then through Immi Account for second stage processing. Not an issue.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mk83 said:


> I have been waiting 29 months until now and I haven't been granted 820/801 still on BVA but I have done medical and police check from my country and Australia and getting an email from CO after 23 months asking for evidence then I submitted it ,then I've gone overseas ,come back ,since not heard anything .
> Applied on 4-11-2013
> Grant :BVA
> Applied onshore Sydney
> ...


Wow, that's a long time to wait.  I'm glad you're at least able to be with your partner. Maybe call them to ensure they're aware you're back onshore and that they received the extra docs your CO requested? There's a small chance that might nudge them. Probably not, but you never know. And make sure that when you do get your grant it's the Permanent Partner Visa (801) since it's been longer than 2 years since you applied now.


----------



## Mk83 (Mar 14, 2016)

Still waiting game is playing the role right now in my application from almost 2 years and 6 months ,and still on BVA till now.
So stressfull


----------

